# What do you think about this turbo setup ?



## niss506 (Feb 25, 2003)

I have a stock jdm sr20de engine, with mitsu td05h turbo, apexi intercooler, s-afc, 15 PSI of boost , standard ecu, 5th injector, (activated by rpm switch), 100 psi bosch fuel pump, and bosch boost activated fuel pressure regulator (85 psi measured in the fuel rail), slicks, and 1/4 mile time of 12.003, I run without the rear bumper, no seats, no seat belts, no front bumper reinforcement, among other weight reductions. How long do you think my engine will last with this setup ? (even with 15 psi of boost i'm running a rich condition), (So far an Mitsubishi EVO VI, a long list of WRX's, some V8's, RX7's with NOS, turbo honda's b18's, are the witnesses of this)(They can't believe a b13 sentra just beat them) My compression is 150 psi at 3 pistons and 149 psi at the other.


----------



## AznVirus (May 8, 2002)

well adding that fifth injector shouldnt be needed in that type of application. just upgrading the injectors should handle the fuel requirements with it properly tuned.

rpm-sensitive controllers arent always efficient.


----------



## 1fastser (Sep 30, 2002)

I require some pics 

laterz...Jody


----------

